# duck cell reeds or cut outs



## jkmartin75 (May 14, 2009)

? can anyone tell me where i can get a stamp or a cut out for mylar sheets to use to cut duck call reeds. i know i can cut them by hand and i do but it just takes to much time. So if anyone can help me please do! thanks


----------

